# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Smart Kit σχεδια ! (πάρε κόσμε)

## KOKAR

δεν ήξερα που να ανοίξω αυτό το thread και το άνοιξα εδώ
αν θεωρείτε ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί αλλού παρακαλώ κάντε το !

Λοιπόν στο *site αυτό* υπάρχουν όλα η σχεδόν όλα τα σχέδια
της Smart Kit μόνο που είναι στα Αγγλικά

καλές κατασκευές

----------

agis68 (22-03-14), 

primeras (21-03-14), 

SeAfasia (01-11-14), 

usa (01-05-14), 

xrhstos1978 (21-03-14)

----------


## KOKAR

Αν λοιπόν κάποιος έχει κάποιο από αυτά τα Κιτ και έχει χάσει το 
σχηματικό , τότε με αυτό το λινκ μπορεί να βγάλει "άκρη"

----------


## plouf

ενδιαφερον... το θέμα ειναι γιατι λέγονται "Quasar Kit" ...

και φυσικά αναρωτιεμαι σε πόσες άλλες χώρες υπα΄ρχουν τα ίδια κιτ με το ίδια νούμερα.....

----------


## KOKAR

Χρήστο πίστεψε με , σε πάρα πολλές !

----------


## billtech

πολυ καλο φιλε μου.δεν μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να τα αποθηκευσουμε ολα μαζι?να τα τρεξουμε απο τον υπολογιστη μας?
και το Part list?
δεν μπορουμε δηλαδη να τα εκμεταλλευτουμε σαν νεες κατασκευες?μονο αν εχεις το kit?

----------


## KOKAR

> πολυ καλο φιλε μου.δεν μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να τα αποθηκευσουμε ολα μαζι?να τα τρεξουμε απο τον υπολογιστη μας?
> και το Part list?
> δεν μπορουμε δηλαδη να τα εκμεταλλευτουμε σαν νεες κατασκευες?μονο αν εχεις το kit?



είναι PDF file και μπορείς να κάνεις *save as* όποιο θέλεις,

----------


## billtech

αυτο το ειδα...τις τιμες των εξαρτηματων?

----------


## KOKAR

> αυτο το ειδα...τις τιμες των εξαρτηματων?



μάλλον δεν διάβασες το δεύτερο ποστ......

----------


## nveli

> ενδιαφερον... το θέμα ειναι γιατι λέγονται "Quasar Kit" ...
> 
> και φυσικά αναρωτιεμαι σε πόσες άλλες χώρες υπα΄ρχουν τα ίδια κιτ με το ίδια νούμερα.....



η quasar είναι ο διανομέας της smartkit στην Αγγλία

----------


## PCMan

Έλα ρε παιδιά, εναν download manager θέλει και αντιγραφή όλα τα links..
Τεσπα, τα ανέβασα όλα μαζί εδώ

----------


## john_b

Αναζητήστε εδώ τον αριθμό του κιτ που θέλετε και θα βρείτε και το pdf αρχείο στα αγγλικά:
http://www.quasarelectronics.co.uk/

----------

Dragonborn (22-03-14), 

primeras (21-03-14)

----------


## bchris

> Γνωριζει κανεις κανενα σχεδιο για τετοιου ειδους κεραιες;;; Ειναι οι γνωστες κεραιες εκπομπης που χρησιμοποιουν οι μεγαλοι σταθμοι με ενα μεταβλητο στοιχειο ωστε να ειναι για ολη την μπαντα των FM .. Αν εχει κανεις σχεδια please post them !!!
> 
> Thanks



Αγαπητε δεν ξερω, αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πολλοι απο εδω μεσα ξερουν.
Περιμενε λιγες ημερες και θα εχεις οσα σχεδια θες.

----------


## her

Έχει κανείς μήπως το HEX για το smart kit  ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΣ ΑΠΑΡΙΘΜΗΤΗΣ (COUNTER) ΜΕ 3 DISPLAYS No.1183
http://www.smartkit.gr/digital-3-digit-counter.html

Έχει καεί και θέλω να τον αλλάξω αλλά δεν έχω το αρχείο. Η κανένα άλλο σχέδιο που να κάνει την ίδια δουλειά;

----------


## xsterg

γιατι δεν εμφανιζονται στα λινκ που δωσατε τα αρχεια?

----------


## her

Χρηστο το θεμα ειναι του 2009.
δεν βρεικα καποιο αντίστοιχο site με τετοια σχεδια.
ισως να εχουν και να μπορουν να τα ανεβασουν αυτοι που τα κατεβασαν (PCMAN....)

----------


## xsterg

οκ. ευχαριστω. θα περιμενω αν καποιος θελησει να τα ανεβασει σε καποιο φρεσκο site...

----------


## katmadas

Απλα πατα πανω στα σμαρτ κιτ.
Λογικα εγινε αλλαγη διευθηνσης στην σελιδα.

http://www.quasarelectronics.co.uk/C...butor-stockist

----------

